
The TSA Is Coming To A Highway Near You - da5e
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/02/29/the-tsa-is-coming-to-a-highway-near-you/
======
burke
> VIPR teams which count TSOs among their ranks, conduct searches and
> screenings at train stations, subways, ferry terminals and every other mass
> transit location around the country. In fact, as the Los Angeles Times has
> detailed, VIPR teams conducted 9,300 unannounced checkpoints and other
> search operations in the last year alone. The very thought of federal
> employees with zero law enforcement training roaming across our nation’s
> transportation infrastructure with the hope of randomly thwarting a domestic
> terrorist attack makes about as much sense as EPA Administrator Lisa
> Jackson’s Environmental Justice tour.

